# Grain choices



## gatorgirl (Mar 25, 2012)

So we are picking up our two girls this weekend and both of them have been eating "Goat Chow"... is what the breeders told us. (they are coming from two different breeders). 

I went to the feed store and bought a bag of "Goat Chow" made by Purina, guess it was the only one they had. However, it was $22 for ONE bag! Yikes! Really?

Is this the only thing that is adequate for them? What about a Sweet Feed or oats or something else?


----------



## WhisperingWillowNDG (Jul 20, 2011)

Goat Chow is a sweet feed 

I feed everyone but my milking does on Noble Goat (which around here is $14)
My milking does get Goat Chow ($17 here)


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

You may be able to find a locally milled goat grain that costs less. Just check that it is made only for goats. Most make a goat/sheep feed which is fine to feed but contains no copper. Goats need a lot of copper but sheep cant have any. If you go with a copper free feed then you need to be sure to copper bolus. 

Loose minerals made for goats are also really important. You dont want a mineral block you want loose minerals and if you cant find ones for goats cow mineral can be ok.


----------



## mmiller (Apr 3, 2012)

Noble goat is very expensive. I haven't priced Goat Chow. I feed a goat feed called SOMO an it's about 11 dollars a fifty. I feed very little to my goats just enough to bring them in from pasture. I feed the kids a medicated feed that's the same price. Check your local feed mill to see what they carry.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I'm sure you can find something just as good as Goat Chow for a bit less. Or you could buy that and mix it with some lower quality feed like just regular ol' sweet feed. Though the regular stuff isn't always that great for the animal. Or just any goat specific grain will usually work. Just cause that's what they're used to doesn't mean you have to use that too.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Just be sure if you choose a different feed to transition to it gradualy. Mix the new feed with the old feed in increasing amounts.


----------



## Skyz84 (Jul 25, 2011)

Our Tractor Supply carries both Purina Goat Chow & Dumar Goat sweet feed.

Purine Goat Chow runs $17.99
Dumar Goat runs $14.99.

They are both simliar sweet feeds but most of my goats hate the Dumar. I've bought several bags and they just turn there nose up. I end up mixing it with Purinia Goat Chow and having to buy 2 different bags of chow. Now I just feed Purina Goat Chow. Goats really like it and do well on it. I do mix in Alfalfa pellets so it goes farther. Plus I think it's good the mikers get the alfalfa. 

If your not milking them, maybe try Noble Goat? It's much cheaper. It's like $13.99 a bag.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

What are you doing with the goats??? Mine just raise kids and eat all the things I dont want around here so they get some wet cob (sweet feed with some corn, oats, and cant remember what else lol). My first batch of kids were getting the wet cob mixed with the chow and I do have to say that it was worth it. This year I did the wet cob mixed with noble but they were pushing the pellets out for the cob, so I think once I go threw this noble Im going to go back to the chow but only 1/3 of they get to be the chow. But I think it all depends on what you want to do with the goats, pets? show? breeding? For me, Ill admit it, its money, what ever is fed they have to make me money in the long run so there is no chance I could feed the chow to all of them.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Not sure where you are but I use Blue Seal feeds, my girls do really well on it...


----------



## Stacykins (Mar 27, 2012)

Skyz84 said:


> Our Tractor Supply carries both Purina Goat Chow & Dumar Goat sweet feed.
> 
> Purine Goat Chow runs $17.99
> Dumar Goat runs $14.99.
> ...


I tried mine on the Dumor too and they wouldn't even take a nibble. They'd eat the Purina Goat Chow it was mixed with and leave all the Dumor. I even tried making them eat just the Dumor when they did that enough times, no Purina. All went untouched. I ended up feeding it to the chickens gradually so it didn't go to waste, they'll eat anything.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

My TSC carries Blue Seal...I use the 18% Caprine Challenger and everyone here has done very well on it...It is a textured sweet feed and I like it better than the Dumor sweet, theres more pellets with the Blue Seal and minimal crimped corn with crimped oats...the Dumor has a good amount of corn and seems dry to me


----------



## Steph (May 7, 2009)

There are lots of different choices when it comes to grain for goats. We have tried several that have all worked well. Biggest thing is try to get one that is specific to goats only. The sheep and goat feed does not have adequate copper. Make any feed changes slow like Logan said. Keeping feed goat specific will save you a lot of trouble in the long run. 

We currently are using a mixture of Blue Seal Dairy Goat Pellet and Caprine Challenger with BOSS added. When we grow them we add oats. This year we will be trying rye because that is what we grew. Sweet feed is generally a better choice otherwise they might not eat it. Goats are very picky.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

That is cool your TSC has Blue Seal Liz! Ours doesn't.....


----------

